# "Born in Hawaii, Zoe is the only known captive golden zebra in existence."



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Just thought I'd share this girl. will get more info on her 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/389010_10151565600381842_1944903705_n.jpg


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Meet Zoe - The Rare Golden Zebra


----------



## piglet (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you for sharing! Such a cute face - and awesome coloring.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats so interesting! I am glad that she won't be bred though. Good move on their part.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Endiku said:


> Thats so interesting! I am glad that she won't be bred though. Good move on their part.


Lol yes i agree


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I. Want. One.


----------

